# Διαδίκτυο, παραπληροφόρηση κλπ



## curry (Sep 15, 2008)

Από το BBC, ενδιαφέροντες προβληματισμοί σχετικά με το Διαδίκτυο. Βάζω την εισαγωγή, ολόκληρο το ρεπορτάζ εδώ.

The internet needs a way to help people separate rumour from real science, says the creator of the World Wide Web.

Talking to BBC News Sir Tim Berners-Lee said he was increasingly worried about the way the web has been used to spread disinformation.


----------

